# Treatment for fungus?



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok the lights came on about half hr ago while we were watching a dvd and upon the dvds end I was watching the fish and found dastan quite fat looking and a fungus on his tail.
whats the treatment for a rapid growth os soft fungus? blury pics and side note
NOTE: He did not have this this morning when i did my rounds and he was nice and active this morning.



























It also looks like theres one coming up on his gill too -sigh-


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Does it really look cottony? Creamy colored or white?

It takes untreated injuries for fungus to establish itself. It is very rare for true fungal infections to happen. Most of these cases are simply columnaris bacteria in which case, for mild cases, you need to add salt to stop it from spreading around. Give salt a shot first. Start with a teaspoon per gallon. Be sure you dissolve it before you add to the tank.

For fungus, use Maroxy but use salt first and see what happens in the next few days. Hopefully, there'll be improvement within 24 hours. Make sure the salt does NOT contain yellow prussiate of soda. Aquarium salt, pickling salt or rock salt will work just fine.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Rock salt as in the salt in kitchen? It was like an irky green I was siphioning water outta the 8bay to qt him and had bf hold the hose and what's he do? Sucked the fungus off the fish taking the bit of tail it was attached to and FYI he coped an ear ful and I'm still angry a him for it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Eep! That sucks.:sad: Yes, as long as it's just sodium chloride, it works just fine. Does it list anything in its package? Some additives are fine, some aren't so I'll need the list of additives included to confirm whether it's safe to use or not.

So how much fin damage is there?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

not a lot of fin damage, theres a streak of tail about the size of his pectoral fins then a gap and his tail. ill try and get pics of it.
its saxa rock sea salt 100% sodium chloride


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh good. You can use that one.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok so the critter cage is 4 liters so thats a little over one gallon, so one teaspoon
is it best left as rocks or easier to disolve grinding it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Grind to dissolve better.:smile:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol my bf doubted the amount of salt saying it would be like sea water he tested it then made an excuse and tried to change his original argument haha (he has this awesome saltwater tester telescope thing  )
dastan is looking good too!


----------

